# How to Tame Scared Budgies?



## briannagee (Feb 24, 2019)

PLEASE help! I have had two male budgies who are bonded to each other for about 3 months now and no matter what I do they appear to be scared of me. When I put new toys in their cage one moves away and the other flies all around. How can I make them less scared of me? Also, they appear to be really bored but I cant let them out of their cage because I feel they will fly all around the room and injure themselves because they are scared of me. Should I let them out anyway? Will they eventually return to their cage?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies
To bond with your birds, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them.

To build your birds' trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them.

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch them. 
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds' pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to them whenever you interact with them.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice. It's important to tame your budgies with patience and persistence, and never go further than they're comfortable. It may be frustrating at times going slowly but it will be worth it when you're able to build a strong foundation of trust with them!

Please let us know if you have any questions after reviewing the information above. :thumbsup:

We hope to see you around, best of luck with your budgies :wave:


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I’d just like to add that you never want to leave your budgies unsupervised when they’re out of their cage unless they’re in a 100%, bird safe room. Accidents can and will happen so fast and many accidents involve objects you wouldn’t even consider dangerous. As previously mentioned, your budgies should return to their cage on their own when they get hungry. Just keep the cage in it’s usual spot so the birds know where it is and keep the door open. Sit quietly and just watch them. Often the first few times birds come out, they’ll fly around crazily and sometimes crash into walls or the ceiling so that’s another reason why it’s best to supervise them. Cover any mirrors and windows as your birds will likely think they are a way to the outside and fly into them. 

Best of luck. I hope your birds enjoy their out of cage time. It’s wonderful sitting watching them fly around and playing outside their cage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

